# Science and industry.....



## Manonthestreet

Cheniere Energy's Sabine Pass natural gas terminal. The U.S. needs to build more of this crucial infrastructure to satisfy booming demand for U.S. natural gas. (Bloomberg)


BERNARD L. WEINSTEIN
12/02/2016
It's Time To Move On Liquid Natural Gas Exports


----------



## Manonthestreet

Move Over, Fracking. There’s a New Technology in Town


----------



## Manonthestreet

Radical fuel-free aircraft SolarStratos will launch in 2018 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## miketx

Thank God Trump won!


----------



## Manonthestreet

The Incredible Ferrari J50 Is Just Too Hot For Words


----------



## Manonthestreet

Scottsdale Collector Car Auction Preview - star cars and viewing schedules

Was purchased during 60's for 8 grand....now goes for millions


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

http://gizmodo.com/power-company-sends-fire-spewing-drone-to-burn-trash-of-1792482517


----------



## Manonthestreet

Boeing Debuts 787-10 Dreamliner


----------



## Manonthestreet

eMotionButterflies | Festo Corporate
*eMotionButterflies*
*Ultralight flying objects with collective behaviour  *


----------



## Manonthestreet

U-shaped NYC skyscraper would be ‘longest in the world’


----------



## Manonthestreet

Commercial passenger jets fly at an altitude of around 30,000 feet or higher. Imagine sitting in a window seat of one of those giant aluminum tubes a few years from now as it makes its way across the Pacific Ocean. Picture looking down about 10,000 feet below. You just might see what one startup thinks could be the future of international cargo transport.
Because the drones would be unlikely to receive government approval to fly over populated areas, they are designed to take off and land in the water. They don’t even have landing gears. The expectation is that after landing, they would taxi into a standard port, where cargo would be unloaded using cranes. A Startup’s Plan To Cut Air Freight Costs In Half With 777-Size Drones | Fast Company

Now that is some out of the box thinking...Love to see UPS and FEDEX have some real competition


----------



## Manonthestreet

Where the pod people live;
Student designs 'Pod Vending Machine' skyscraper concept | Daily Mail Online
The strangest skyscraper concept yet? Bizarre 'Pod Vending Machine' dispenses 3D-printed custom houses for buyers

Read more: Student designs 'Pod Vending Machine' skyscraper concept | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Manonthestreet

Baraga’s Cyanometer sculpture is not just a monument, but a functional scientific instrument with an accuracy that surpasses De Saussure’s original cyanometer.

The 3.3-meter-tall glass and steel cyanometer measures the color of the sky and then changes its color to match it perfectly. The cyanometer also has an inbuilt computer that gathers air quality measurement data from an online archive and displays the air pollution level on a color scale from red to green on the instrument in real time. The cyanometer also periodically photographs the sky and sends the photos back to the online archive. The Cyanometer of Ljubljana | Amusing Planet


----------



## Manonthestreet

After 500 years, Leonardo da Vinci’s music machine is brought to life
Leonardo da Vinci’s contributions to the arts and science were so vast in his time that he is still regarded as one of history’s indisputably greatest minds. The polymath’s interests spanned from engineering to painting, botany to astronomy and all points between. His extensive archive of ideas and schematics has been collected in a 12-volume set known as the Codex Atlanticus. It was in these pages that Polish instrument maker Sławomir Zubrzycki found a forgotten invention, an instrument played like a harpsichord, but with the sound of a chamber orchestra.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Singapore gets a gigantic ‘vending machine’ for buying luxury cars


----------



## Manonthestreet

Speculation on how stonehenge and Pyramids were built....Pretty Amazing what just 1 person did


----------



## Manonthestreet

*Universe shouldn’t exist, CERN physicists conclude | Cosmos*


----------



## Manonthestreet

Foreground is Dreamchaser commercial shuttle

The Dream Chaser spacecraft has completed a successful free flight
On Saturday, the Dream Chaser space plane completed a milestone in its development. During an “approach and landing” test, the spacecraft was dropped from a helicopter to fly back to a landing strip at Edwards Air Force Base in California. The company behind the space plane confirmed the successful test in a tweet on Saturday night, saying, “The Dream Chaser had a beautiful flight and landing!”
The answer was “yes.” When NASA announced a new round of multi-billion dollar contracts in 2016 to supply the International Space Station with food, water, and scientific research from late 2019 through 2024, the Dream Chaser was among the chosen providers. NASA liked the vehicle’s flexibility, as it offers a less dynamic return to Earth than a capsule. Scientists said experiments, such as protein crystals grown in space, would likely survive such a return. NASA would also be able to retrieve experiments from Dream Chaser within a few hours of landing.


----------



## Manonthestreet

World’s First Floating City To Emerge In The Pacific Ocean By 2020, And Here’s How The Life Will Look On It (9 Pics) - Madness Hub
The concept of floating cities may sound like something from a science fiction novel, but it could become a reality by 2020. Seasteading Institute, a San Francisco-based nonprofit has been developing this idea since the foundation of the organization in 2008, and it has reached an agreement with the government of French Polynesia to begin testing in its waters.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Nestled among palm trees at the Huntington Library, Art Collections and Botanical Gardens near Pasadena, Calif., there's a mysterious, metallic structure that curls like a nautilus shell. It's called the Orbit Pavilion, and it was created by a team of artists at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratories, or JPL.

Step inside the 17-foot-tall structure and you'll hear otherworldly sounds triggered by the tracking signal of 19 orbiting satellites above Earth.
At One NASA Lab, Art And Science Share The Same Orbit


----------



## Manonthestreet

Orion Span has developed proprietary technology to drive a full order of magnitude of cost out of the design & manufacture of space station. We’re proud to announce Aurora Station – our first orbital community - will launch in late 2021 as the world's first luxury space hotel. By early 2022, we will be hosting tourists, astronauts, space research, and manufacturing on board Aurora Station in LEO.
Orion Span


----------



## miketx




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

A Swiss weedkiller robot could curb our dependence on herbicides


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Award-winning robot travels through water pipes to detect leaks


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fusion breakthrough as China's "artificial sun" reaches 100 million degrees


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> View attachment 229013


^
Why I am so against abortion



I seen this 100 times


----------



## Manonthestreet

bear513 said:


> View attachment 229013


been there


----------



## Wyatt earp

Manonthestreet said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229013
> 
> 
> 
> been there
Click to expand...



I remember one time hiding out in a hotel room from my wife , stepping out for a smoke, running into this black dude from Philadelphia and him saying he wanted to go to the museum..

So I took him .(a bro date I guess)

It was fun as hell . A white dude and a black guy just enjoying chicago..



.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Accidental Science


Ordinarily, it takes coral reefs between 25 to 75 years to reach sexual maturity. This means that it can take up to 6 years just to plant 600 coral – but Vaughan’s process of breaking up corals for reproduction, which is called “micro-fragmenting”, helps them to grow 40 times faster than they do in the wild. Man Postpones Retirement to Save Reefs After He Accidentally Discovers How to Make Coral Grow 40 Times Faster V


----------



## Manonthestreet

'Flying-V' plane is unveiled which is named after a GUITAR | Daily Mail Online
It has the wingspan of existing planes but is shaped like a guitar, with the nose flaring backwards diagonally to create the striking V-shape. It is believed to use 20 per cent less fuel, be more aerodynamic and still be able to carry up to 314 passengers


----------



## Manonthestreet

A project to 3D-print bulky components in space rather than bring them up there has collected a $73.7 million contract from NASA to demonstrate the technique in space. Archinaut, a mission now several years in development from Made In Space, could launch as soon as 2022.
Once finished, this pair of 32-foot solar arrays would theoretically generate some five times the power that a spacecraft that size would normally pull in. Because spacecraft are almost without exception power-starved systems, having more watts to use or store for the orbital equivalent of a rainy day would certainly be welcome.
Archinaut snags $73 million in NASA funding to 3D-print giant spacecraft parts in orbit – TechCrunch


----------



## Manonthestreet

LightSail 2 has successfully deployed its solar sails. Shortly after 12:00 pm PST (19:00 UTC) The Planetary Society tweeted that the sails were deployed, and that the spacecraft was sailing with sunlight.
A solar sail utilizes the momentum of the photons coming from the Sun, much the same way that a sailboat captures the energy in the wind. The light sail doesn't capture the photons. The photons bounce off of the reflective surface and propel the sail. It's lightweight, simple technology that has great potential.
LightSail 2 Just Deployed Its Sails in Space, And It's a Glorious Moment For Science


----------



## Manonthestreet

Plenty’s climate-controlled indoor farm has rows of plants growing vertically, hung from the ceiling. There are sun-mimicking LED lights shining on them, robots that move them around, and artificial intelligence (AI) managing all the variables of water, temperature, and light, and continually learning and optimizing how to grow bigger, faster, better crops. These futuristic features ensure every plant grows perfectly year-round. The conditions are so good that the farm produces 400 times more food per acre than an outdoor flat farm.
2-Acre Vertical Farm Run By AI And Robots Out-Produces 720-Acre Flat Farm (intelligentliving.co)


----------



## Manonthestreet

We just happened to be on vacation on Jekyll Island when this was getting underway.


----------



## Canon Shooter

My hot Puerto Rican girlfriend and I were up there today; had dinner at a joint called Marshside Grill. We could see the capsized ship (what was left of it) from the restaurant.

Pretty crazy stuff...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Rolls-Royce's electric plane hits 387 mph to lay claim as world's fastest
					

An aircraft developed by Rolls-Royce to smash the speed record for an all-electric plane looks to have done just that, within three years of being announced. The Spirit of Innovation took to the skies at a UK Ministry of Defence testing site last week where it reached a maximum speed of 623 km/h…




					newatlas.com


----------

